# Trunk interior



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine had the cargo net. Other than that I believe that's normal.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The cargo net cost about $50 and does not come with the cruze on any trim.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Okay ill be ordering them... is it one that crosses the rear of the trunk or along the side of the car?


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

Mine had the cargo net and the rear deck cover but it was listed on the sticker as a dealer installed option


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

GE Axiom said:


> Okay ill be ordering them... is it one that crosses the rear of the trunk or along the side of the car?


 it crosses the rear of the trunk and clips on both ends


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

jmurf said:


> Mine had the cargo net and the rear deck cover but it was listed on the sticker as a dealer installed option


honestly that is the dumbest thing every... i think im going to call the dealer tomorrow and say something about that...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GE Axiom said:


> honestly that is the dumbest thing every... i think im going to call the dealer tomorrow and say something about that...


Its been that way for years, if you want a cargo net you have to pay for it. Heck my car came with the dealer installed smokers package(I no longer smoke) which cost me $50... for an ash tray and cigarette lighter. 

A few cruze at my local dealer have an entire list of crap installed at the dealer(most of which you would not want), totalling about $1500 extra dollars.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I've never bought a car that didn't have those things though yku know seems odd... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jmurf (Mar 25, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Its been that way for years, if you want a cargo net you have to pay for it. Heck my car came with the dealer installed smokers package(I no longer smoke) which cost me $50... for an ash tray and cigarette lighter.
> 
> A few cruze at my local dealer have an entire list of crap installed at the dealer(most of which you would not want), totalling about $1500 extra dollars.


 yea and im kicking myself in the head for not catching it...i have been buying cars for years and normally i catch that kinda stuff...i would have either removed it and given it back on the spot or made them give it to me with no extra charge. Well i guess you cant win them all..they got me on that one


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

I had to buy the door that covers the spare tire compartment. Apparently it doesn't come with the Eco, but it was there when I test drove it. The night I got it home it was gone! I called the dealer and they had removed it since it was not included on the sticker. I told them I bought the car under the assumption that it was included. They agreed to sell it to me at dealer cost. $40 I believe.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What do you mean by no rear deck cover? Do you have an ECO with the spare tire hole in the trunk?


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

obermd said:


> What do you mean by no rear deck cover? Do you have an ECO with the spare tire hole in the trunk?


Yes. And my Eco did not come with the cover so there was a large gully in the middle of the trunk which was useless. Now I have a somewhat hidden compartment where I can store some of my small trunk items.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought the trunk cover only comes with the Driver's Convenience Package?


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> I thought the trunk cover only comes with the Driver's Convenience Package?


Possibly. They must have had mine in there by accident and took it out when they prepped it for delivery. I didn't want to pay extra for it, but $40 wasn't too bad. I did not want to not have that for my trunk.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Ill take a picture to show you guys what I mean. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

